# Rescape And Aquasoil



## Toadeh (21 May 2009)

Right, Bored of my old tank, it was set up before I discovered the power of aquascaping so the substrate is sand, just plain sand 

So, I can't move my fish so I need to plant and scape around them, what are my options for adding/changing the substrate?

Ideally I would like to use ADA products (used them in my 40 litre tank and its good stuff) but I don't want to kill the fish. What if I got some amazonia, soaked it for a week and put it in the tank? My filters a Eheim Ecco 300 on a 60 litre tank (overkill I know but I intend to change the tank in a year) so that should cope with it but obviously I don't want to do the fish in.

Anyone got any tips?


----------



## Garuf (21 May 2009)

Make sure you get amazonia 1 amazonia 2 breaks down really badly. as long as your filters are mature and you keep feeding low (a precaution more than anything) fish should be fine while you swap over. I believe George has done this before, I've added more "raw" aquasoil before without issue but never a whole tanks worth so I don't know if this would make any difference.


----------



## LondonDragon (21 May 2009)

Plenty of water changes to bring amonia levels down are also essential.


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 May 2009)

Hi Toadeh

I've got exactly the same issue with my discus tank - wanting to change the silver sand to a better substrate for plants without moving the fish, so I'll be watching what folks say !

I believe the Aquasoil Malaya leaches less ammonia in to the water than the Amazonia so that may help, but either way I think you'll be OK with large, daily water changes.  Alternatively ,I dont think the new Oliver Knott substrate leaches anything so that may be easier.

Cheers

Tony


----------



## LondonDragon (21 May 2009)

The Oliver Knott Naturesoil doesn't leech any amonia, but it has not really been proven how effective it is on plants! But it is another option!


----------



## Steve Smith (21 May 2009)

Also bare in mind that Aqua Soil, and I believe Oliver Knott substrate change the water chemistry a little.  Might be worth thinking about with exisiting fish, but then might not be a problem


----------



## Toadeh (21 May 2009)

Cheers folks. THe fish should be fine, there nowt special just community fish but I don't want the other half coming down on morning and finding them floating upsidedown on the surface  (unless it that chuffin sumo loach I was miss sold, the swines!).

Will keep investigating but at least its possible.


----------



## Tony Swinney (21 May 2009)

Yep, I'm sure its possible     The other thing is the logistics of getting the sand out, and the substrate in.  I would think everything will cloud up pretty quickly once you start disturbing the sand.  I guess syphoning it with a large bore hose might work best ?  

As for getting the substrate back in would you lower the sealed bag into the tank, and slice it open once its on the bottom ?  I have heard of people freezing the substrate in a shallow tray of water, then sliding the frozen slab straight in to the bottom of the tank !

Not much help to you I know Toadeh, but just running through it in my head !

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Garuf (21 May 2009)

I found sand comes out easiest by siphoning it out. what's left I use a dust pan to remove. I'm guessing you'd have a tank spare to put your fish and plants in/on?


----------



## Toadeh (21 May 2009)

No garuf, thats the problem with it, the fish have to stay where they are 

The freezing idea isn't bad, but it won't work for large amounts, one option might be a hose and funnel, tip it in the top then I can directed it straight to the bottom.


----------



## Garuf (21 May 2009)

Get yourself a horses water bucket, you can get 25us gal ones for about Â£8...


----------



## Neo_ad (21 May 2009)

Toadeh said:
			
		

> No garuf, thats the problem with it, the fish have to stay where they are
> 
> The freezing idea isn't bad, but it won't work for large amounts, one option might be a hose and funnel, tip it in the top then I can directed it straight to the bottom.



Grab yourself a spare bucket/plastic storage container fill with water from the tank and move fish into that. Your only going to be an hour or so just make sure your ready. If something goes wrong just wack the heater in with them and poor some water through your filter etc etc. *(Edit Garuf beat me to it lol)*

This would probably be less stressful for them than having your hands in the tanks splashing them around for an hour or so


----------



## Toadeh (21 May 2009)

Sounds sensible that. No idea how am gonna catch on of the fish


----------



## Superman (21 May 2009)

I did a full substrate replacement a while ago from plain gravel to tropica planted substrate capped with a new gravel.
It took me hours and the fish etc were fine in a bucket, covered up with a towel to keep light out.

I think trying to change substrates with fish in is looking for trouble and after a while you might not be able to see your fish in the cloud!

It's best to start a fresh, clean everything out and then replant, that way you can take your time without spooking the fish for the time you take.

All aquasoil leech ammonia, so this could cause you further problems, Amazonia being the worst. I'd keep an eye out on things as it took my amazonia 3 weeks to stop leeching. A mature filter will help.


----------



## a1Matt (22 May 2009)

You may find this thread of interest regarding aquasoil leaching ammonia: viewtopic.php?f=27&t=5565


----------

